# Loma Tools IS Geetech, Sunhill, Grizzly etc. Direct drop in replacements for cheap.



## JamesClapperton (Sep 5, 2011)

I did a search for Loma Tool here on LJ and nothing turned up. I purchased a Geetech CT-200 8" jointer for $50 last year because of a bad bearing/head. After much research, I stumbled upon Loma Tool here in WA state and found that it was indeed, the new division/owner for Geetech and Sunhill machinery and parts. If anyone is having trouble finding spec for their Sunhill machinery like I was, call up www.lomatools.com. They had a spiral cutterhead in my hands in less than 3 days via USPS and the prices are awesome! At $125.00 for the head, it put me at $175.00 and an afternoon worth of work for a slick new 8 incher. The head came in a new Geetech wooden box with all hardware to install it. The website is a little ghetto, but I assure you, they are great. I'll do a little write up here soon about the installation and shimming of new cutterheads and tables, since I found it troublesome to locate info specific to my jointer. As a fairly new woodworker, it was a little confusing to say the least. Cheers. -James


----------



## Tooly (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link to Loma tools. I just bought a Geetech ct-150 long bed jointer from them for $250 boy is it great super quality and what a price. Geetech is the company that builds JET, Powermatic, General, and Oliver Jointer. They had a lot of other tools and accessories I'm looking at.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been somewhat leery of Lomatools because

A. Never heard of them.
B. Flaky / amateurish web site.
C. No BBB entry.

I will wait until at least C is fixed before I think of giving them money…


----------



## Tooly (Sep 20, 2011)

I picked it up at their warehouse I was able to see the product and touch it. I think they bought over stock and discontinued item.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up….always good to know.

$550 for that 8" jointer is a nice deal….even $670 shipped isn't bad.


----------



## JamesClapperton (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup, I was weary as well. Didn't even cross my mind to check BBB. The guy from Sunhill passed away and his son sold the company to Loma. At least that's what I hear. It's in the same building as Oliver. Did anyone get at look at that place?


----------



## Tooly (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know about the Sunhill stuff but it is in the same warehouse as Oliver. They were knowledgeable and good to deal with. The Oliver machines are heavy duty machines that I didn't need but were nice to look at.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I'm seriously thinking about getting their 6×56" jointer. 250 dollars for a long bed 6 inch sounds pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Sunhill 56" jointer is essentially the same as a former Griz G1182 with some extensions added for additional length. It's a very well proven design….Jet, GI, Woodtek, Bridgewood, etc.


----------



## Tooly (Sep 20, 2011)

I spent many years in upper management positions in the industry with Rockwell, Delta, Jet, and Powermatic and know Geetech as a supplier, and Oliver and Sunhill and Loma as distributors. Sunhill is no longer in business and I personally know the management and staff at Oliver and Loma very well. They are a very knowledgeable and dedicated group that is highly focused at serving the customer. The jointers in discussion are high quality old stock that were built by Geetech for Sunhill, when this stock is gone it will be gone, if you miss this deal you'l be sorry.


----------



## recover82 (May 2, 2013)

I realize this thread is a little old but I was wondering if the OP, or anyone else had any follow up on the Geetech Jointer? I've been him-hawing around for over a week reading up on Geetech / Sunhill, etc… trying to decide if I should simply order or save the money.

Thanks!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Even though thread is old, just wanted to say BBB is not credible. They basically sell rating and advertisement. They call Me every other month trying to dig into my pocket. Just sales calls, basically they are unwanted spam on my phone. I have never had any bad reports from them and have no I'll motivation against them other than their persistent badgering and sales pitches. The BBB is a terrible reference to go by. They are motivated by money more than simple honest reporting.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

2nd Jerry


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks to be the best new jointer deal on the web right now…..very well proven machine too.


----------



## Blipy (Oct 14, 2013)

Just recieved the 6" jointer. It was coplaner right out of the box. I worried it was a scam right up to the point I ran my first board through it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Blipy - Mind sharing what the delivered cost was?


----------



## Blipy (Oct 14, 2013)

It cost $100. I live in Austin, TX. It was shipped from Oliver Machinery in Kent, WA by Roadrunner Transportation Services. So if I could have driven there it would have been the exact price of a tabletop from Home Depot or Lowe's.

I only joined the forum because it was such a great buy and it actually showed up!


----------



## jscottc (Aug 22, 2013)

I was just about to post about these asking if anyone had any recent experience with them. Could you tell me how the jointer was shipped, was it on a lift gate or should I plan on having it picked up at the terminal?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I have no idea how the Sunhill is shipped, but it should only weigh in the range of 225# or so for the 6". My Grizzly from the same factory came surrounded by styrofoam in a large box.


----------



## bobk (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought a 6" Geetech in 1997 and a spiral head cutter for it in 2006 from Sunhill.Never had a problem until tonight when jointing some Pecan wood, one of the spherical blades hit a hidden knot and broke the blade.
Pecan is harder than I thought.
In searching, I found Loma Tools.They indicated that when their stock of blades were gone there would be no more as Geetech was discontinuing them. I ordered two sets and discovered that they have a flat shipping charge of $12.00 per each set of blades. That is some pretty expensive S&H for an item that weighs less than a pound. Anyway when they hold all of the aces, guess they win.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$12 is dirt cheap considering that there aren't many options….


----------



## Mimeda (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought the CT-150 (6 inch jointer) from Loma Tools about 4-5 months ago. Great jointer so far, came out coplanar from factory, has worked just fine with various hardwoods. I added a mobile base from HF, just needed some help to get it on.
By the way, I contacted Loma Tools to get some replacement blades and they replied right away and suggested to find replacement knives at Global Tooling (globaltooling.com). Just got a set for about $12 plus $12 shipping since I was ordering some planer knives as well. I was not aware of that site, pretty good selection for future reference.


----------

